# Clutch and warranty



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to post this so mods feel free to move if needed.

So I have gotten three different answers from three different salesmen regarding where the clutch falls under warranty. First I was told is was covered under powertrain 100k. Then under 36k bumper to bumper and lastly 12k wearable parts. Anyone know where it does fall?

I have read on here the clutch is like tissue paper and wears out quickly so it is something I have some concern about. Worst case scenario though it goes out quickly and I drop a couple hundred into a stage 2 clutch!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Clutch is fine unless you tune, then you'll want to upgrade to hold the extra power

It's not covered under warranty, part of wear and tear like tires


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Clutch is fine unless you tune, then you'll want to upgrade to hold the extra power
> 
> It's not covered under warranty, part of wear and tear like tires


:iagree:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Unless it fails catastrophically, it's not covered by warranty. If it goes out inside of 12k miles, then it would be. Aside from catastrophic/early failure, it's considered a wear item and not covered by warranty. 

Although if everybody's clutch failed at 50-70k miles, it darn well better be covered! 

Realistically, a clutch in the hands of a competent driver should last 120-150k miles. Or about as long as an automatic transmission before needing a rebuild. Some folks will get more, some less.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Realistically, a clutch in the hands of a competent driver should last 120-150k miles. Or about as long as an automatic transmission before needing a rebuild. Some folks will get more, some less.


i would consider myself very competent.. 
Ford F-250 clutch JUST replaced at 287k miles. 
Ford 1966 mustang 30k miles accumlated before selling, no replacement
Yugo 1987 89k miles no issues (i was 16yrs old to and it was new)
91 isuzu pick up 210k miles original clutch at trade in
2002 Ford 350 dually 35k miles (work truck) no issues
1997 toyota celica 207k miles original clutch no issues
1991 ford ranger 230k miles (mix drivers everybody in the family) original clutch

2011 Cruze 4.8k miles clutch replaced  Although i didn't have a hand in the glazing of my clutch disc, that was someone else. But it should have been a little tougher than that.

of course this is a lifetime of driving and the F-250 and ranger were both "family" vehicles and were used by everybody for whatever they were needed for. 

oh well.. I like my new clutch assembly better than the OEM anyway.. haha


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Travs, lots of 4k launches don't exactly qualify as typical use!  

Although if I need a clutch at 30k miles after driving the car for fuel economy, I'm going to be mighty irritated.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Travs, lots of 4k launches don't exactly qualify as typical use!
> 
> Although if I need a clutch at 30k miles after driving the car for fuel economy, I'm going to be mighty irritated.


eehhh.. yeah. If i hadn't tuned my car, drove it for mileage and i had never let anyone else drive it. It would have lasted the life of the car, i have no doubt. 

*And there were only 14 launches*!!! :wub: haha But even with that.. there is no telling how many times i've dumped the clutch on every car on that list. LOTS and LOTS.. way more than 14. It should have been a little tougher.. but i'm not concerned  I like my racing clutch now better.. vrrooommm vrrrooommm.. haha


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

wow travis...u had a yugo??...lol.... well i went though 4 clutches on my 87 turbo tbird...it was never my falt,,lol....the last time i had one go..was 3 days after i put it in...i was power breaking it and it just went boom!...when i took the trans off the car..it looked like it had grass clippings in it...so i spent the xtra money on a good clutch...i had to..autozone voided the warranty on the one i had..lol...i guess after 4 they stop giving u new ones.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

what do you mean *had*? 










yes that is a body kit on it... haha

It really wasn't that bad of a car, it had a fiat engine and transmission. And got better gas mileage than my cruze.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

That's a fixer upper if I've ever seen one hahaha. Actually the body looks to be in really good condition, clean up the surface rust on the steelies paint them black, respray the body and clear it.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> what do you mean *had*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw gas milage. Put a V8 in there!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Screw gas milage. Put a V8 in there!


Too much weight- use an LNF. Lol


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Memphis seen it one day out there walking around in the back yard. His first question was... whhaaattt issss thattttt? haha. 

and i always thought it needed a custom RWD conversion done on it with some tweeked out 4 banger.. that'd freak people out. Or a fully blown V8 in front with a tubbed out rearend w/drag slicks. Talk about making people scratch their heads.

but yeah, the body on that little car is super straight. I handed it over to my sister in 91, and she drove it till 93. But then no one in the family needed it, so it got parked and it has sat for almost 20 years


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

What would be awesome if you put a battery in it and it fired up with no hesitation!

... But I know that's unrealistic Hahahahaha


----------

